# A cloudy afternoon at Melbourne's Batman Park Pigeon loft



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

I have often intended on going to batman park to take some photos of the birds there. For those that haven't heard of it, Melbourne city council decided to install a large pigeon cote in a park neighboring the city, to encourage population control of the large numbers of pigeons that invade Melbourne city. Feeding of pigeons is allowed near the loft, but banned everywhere else in the city. Council pays someone to maintain the loft and remove the pigeon eggs to control population numbers. The pigeons are happy, the council is happy, and pigeon fanciers have solace where they can feed pigeons!


http://m906.photobucket.com/albums/kamzi/batman%20park%20pigeon%20loft/

Here are some photographs I took. I don't know much about fancy breeds, but the pure white looks like some kind of fancy breed to me? 

Look out for the confused seagulls. I think they were expecting bread, not premium pigeon seed!

Kamz


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is so cool!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

that is neat, they used a water tower it looks like to make it from,,


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Great! If it has the desired effect, then it's well worth citing as an example to city councils anywhere, including here in the UK.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good idea.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That's great to see.
Do you know if they have any data to support the fact these lofts do keep numbers under control. That would be so useful in fighting the cause and encouraging other councils to consider more humane methods.

It would be lovely to be able to enjoy the local pigeons without constantly looking over your shoulder for wardens etc. 

Thanks for posting them,

Janet


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

I did a search of the Melbourne city council and couldn't find any recent statistics. I will call the council in the morning and ask. there was only information referring to a small reduction in pigeon numbers the following year, and no further information since. there have been no people fined for pigeon feeding since the new regulations came in regarding only feeding at batman park.

I would like point out that whilst individual pigeon feeders are abiding with the pigeon feeding laws, the amount of fast food waste and restaurant waste seems to encourage the pigeons to stay in the main city. Council needs to crackdown on traders for not disposing of food waste appropriately, particularly in chinatown, where there are hordes of pigeons. There are also lots of pigeons at the nearby mcdonalds and KFC's. Ultimately people's bad habits are still the problem. Does seem to be less pigeons.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, Thanks for the photos Kamz! I am really impressed and heartened to see this being done for them. I like how you can feed them near the loft.

A friend of mine lives in Brasilia and they have a really pretty one there, designed like a curvy, two pronged tall monument. The Melbourne one looks bigger & more functional. I hope they build one up here in Brisbane!


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Got a response from melbourne council regarding thepigeon loft. 

I asked them: 

- - has the loft decreased the number of pigeons, and if so by how much?**
Response : The Dove Coat has not been in place long enough at this time to gain a clear view of the Pigeon numbers within the CBD..*

-- is the expense of maintaining the pigeon loft less than previous pigeon control methods?
Response: sorry can not advise on this one...*

-- Has it been effective? if not, why not?*
response: I feel*the Dove coat has been effective by the means to offer the Public a designated area to feed and view the pigeons in an open and safe environment...
In the past there*was around five locations within the CBD that members of the public would feed the birds..with the over feeding by the public and the over population of the birds these areas*had become*a*hazard for the public and the birds within these*CBD locations..*

Probably not the hard numbers people wanted...


----------



## Jerryx4 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi, I'm in Melb too! 
Didn't know about the dovecoate but i'll deff go have a look.
I always carry a small spice container with racing mix that I feed the ferals sometimes when I go into the city.
I have noticed over the past year or so there are no pigeons in the CBD. used to be hundreds so they must have taken some sort of drastic action.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

That is awesome! I tried to look for Batman Park once to feed pigeons but could never find it.


----------



## Jerryx4 (Jun 9, 2011)

Northcoate...lol The famous one where the cops shot a 15y.o. a few years back lol!


----------

